# Best beading wax/sealant



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a number of waxes/sealants incl; Autoglym HD , Victoria concours , Dodo Juice Blue velvet pro, Optiseal, FK1000 and a few more.

Out of those I found that HD beaded nicest and kept beading the longest after application.

I really like beading and am open to all suggestions of different waxes/sealants.

So what in your opinion is the best beading wax/sealant which has reasonable durability?

Thanks


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I still really like the beading of Megs #16, even after trying AG HD Wax. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Sealants are famed for their sheeting of water mate, so a wax will give you the beading that you're looking for.

Budget dependent, Raceglaze 55, BH finis wax, from what i've seen, the beading is so so tight, especially on the 55.

Others are the likes of BOS and Glasur and then upwards from there!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Considering its very low cost, Collinite 845 has exceptional durability and tight water beading. Not the last word in the overall finish but for the money it's pretty good. 

At a higher budget, there are loads of other waxes with great durability and beading: as suggested Raceglaze 55 (and 42) are great, all the Swissvax range have really tight beading too.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

915 produces very tight uniform beads, megs #16 taller less uniform but more rounded beads and as mentioned 55 and BOS bead like mad, in the grand scheme of things all of these mention have great durability.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Another vote for AG's High Def - it's the "best" beading that I've ever seen on my car. :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Having said that, Jetseal 109 does a very good job too!


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

915 and Purple haze beads nice.
Also a thumbs up for jetseal109


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for your replies :thumb:

I notice that Raceglaze 55 has had a few mentions , I appreciate that the prep is one of the most important things to do but would I also see a noticeable difference in appearance between say Autoglym HD and 55 ?


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

hd wax has the tightest beads that i have seen so far


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

are the AG HD wax and megs MG 16# similar in way of application and finish? i noticed there both in a little metal tub [if thats anything to go by? lol] could they be successfully used over the EGP do we think?

:thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

HDWax is in a plastic pot and Megs 16 is in a metal tin. No difference to the performances by both waxes. I've put Megs 16 over EGP before and there're no problems with it so far but it'll be overkill IMO.

HDW is applied with a damp applicator that's provided in the pack while Megs 16 is applied via a dry foam or MF pad.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Wolf chemicals body wrap.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

cheap end of the scale colli's 476s takes some beating, current fave is glasur, sheeting is something else and beading is also up there with the best i've seen as well:thumb:


----------

